# What are you up to right now?



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I am waiting for the weekend!!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

im designing a boardcut.. if anyone has a good design tell me lol


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

staying in band making





















at least i got some beers though


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

going out shooting with friends in a sec bb guns


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Browsing SSF


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sat posting this and shooting down the hallway at a bottle lid 23+ feet away,yes! I can multitask


----------



## orion the hunter (Oct 4, 2011)

Finishing up a massive pile of naturals.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm feeling terrible...


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that! What's wrong PandaMan?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! What's wrong PandaMan?


He has a tempeture of 37 cel


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

laughing at ZDP because there is no other answer.... u genius u


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Looking at this and thinking "Chalices, I NEED to make more Chalices"


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Playing some chess.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Just had a freaking GREAT Gyro! Yum!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I'm sorry to hear that! What's wrong PandaMan?


He has a tempeture of 37 cel








[/quote]
37.8. That's more than my normal body temperature.
I just have really bad cold/flu is all. I'm recovering though.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Checking my list what I have in the post and what I need to buy next on my list!


----------

